# Player looking for online game.



## Naxuul (Oct 2, 2002)

Hiyas! 
  I'm looking for a online D&D game, especially those using Oriental Adventures or that are set in Rokugan. I enjoy role playing highly, like working with the DM to enhance the game and i like to enjoy all sides of the game. While i prefer IRC or similiar program games i am not against a PBEM or PBP.

-Naxuul, Pointy McAgressive.


----------

